# Dispositivo alarma bluetooth



## fred666 (Feb 6, 2010)

hola, a odos, quiero construir un dispositivo que al salir del rango de alcance unl bluethoot de un celular emita ina alarma, por ejemplo si se separa este dispositivo 5 metros del celular empiece a sonar la alarma,,,,     necesito ayuda, no se por odne empezar alguien me prodria encaminar


----------

